# We just found out my dh might have an adult daughter



## CluelessWif (Jun 20, 2014)

I am looking for advice. A woman (19) just contacted my hubby through Facebook. She says she might be his daughter. He was 14 when she was conceived, but it is possible. I don't resent her at all, and if this is true I look forward to meeting her and introducing her to our two children.

The question: has anyone dealt with this before? What did you do to ease the transition?


----------



## Thundarr (Jul 4, 2012)

I think your situation is more unique than most finding this out. It's better in that this was before you guys were married. Many (probably most) times, there's a lot of betrayal to deal with because the child was the result of an affair the husband never confessed to.


----------



## CluelessWif (Jun 20, 2014)

Yes, I am sure it is much easier to handle this way! I can't imagine finding out about a kid born during our marriage.


----------

